# Unidentified Tricycle. Any Ideas



## dave laidacker (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello,
I bought a 1920ish Rollfast the other day and brought this along home. I can not identify this tricycle from the badge. It is skip tooth and seems in good shape.

Let me know if you have any suggestions of who the mfg may have been.  

Thank you

Dave 
Danville, PA


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2017)

Really nice Dave, thinking early postwar on it though.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2017)

@ridingtoy


----------



## dave laidacker (Aug 1, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> @ridingtoy





rollfaster said:


> @ridingtoy




Thank you. I also posted a possible Rollfast in the pre 1933 bicycle forum. I assume you are a Rollfast man maybe you can identify that too.

Thank you
Dave Laidacker


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 1, 2017)

With that rear step design, I'm thinking this is a Siebert tricycle. Going to try to find a saved photo before I say for sure. The one on tricyclefetish is a different design, but Siebert probably changed frame designs over the years just as Colson did with their chain drive trikes.

Dave


----------



## dave laidacker (Sep 7, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> With that rear step design, I'm thinking this is a Siebert tricycle. Going to try to find a saved photo before I say for sure. The one on tricyclefetish is a different design, but Siebert probably changed frame designs over the years just as Colson did with their chain drive trikes.
> 
> Dave





ridingtoy said:


> With that rear step design, I'm thinking this is a Siebert tricycle. Going to try to find a saved photo before I say for sure. The one on tricyclefetish is a different design, but Siebert probably changed frame designs over the years just as Colson did with their chain drive trikes.
> 
> Dave




Thank you for the information about Siebert. As I looked on different web sites there are certainly similarities of the Siebert design to the one I have. Thank you very much.

Dave Laidacker
Danville, PA


----------



## dave laidacker (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello,

Is this the correct forum to post this tricycle for sale?

Thank You very much


----------



## dave laidacker (Sep 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2017)

probably it would get better exposure as a for sale item if you listed it in the classified forums under "Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles".

Dave


----------



## dave laidacker (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello,

OK thanks. Wasn't sure if that was the correct location for a tricycle or not.


----------

